# R32 model differences?



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

S'up all.

Right so the basic weight of an R32 GTR is supposed to be 1430kg in 1989 and 1500kg in 1991, right?

Apparantly along with the weight, the headlamps and interior were slightly changed as according to : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/47289-info-early-r32.html.

My question is - how can I find out (without pulling the door cards off to see if I have added door protection) - which model I have?

I noticed that my interior seats are a slight bluey colour and some appear grey - is this the change?

All info would be great. I have the VIN also, it's 14,xxx.

cheers :wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

Weird you saying about interior being changed. I've just replaced my seats,and when I put the 2 sets of seats next to each other 1 set looked a lot darker than the other, and felt a bit heavier


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

400gtr said:


> Weird you saying about interior being changed. I've just replaced my seats,and when I put the 2 sets of seats next to each other 1 set looked a lot darker than the other, and felt a bit heavier


Heavier and darker? Maybe full of really heavy dirt. Tbh mine did look grey before my girlfriend worked her magic on them - look totally different now. But still apparently in 1991 they updated the interior of the GTR. I really can't see any differences apart from maybe the colour.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

32 seats can fade quite dramatically - try removing the rear seat back you will see the original colour on the bit that is covered .
I think the interior difference is that on the ealier cars the vynal was grained later it was smooth.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> 32 seats can fade quite dramatically - try removing the rear seat back you will see the original colour on the bit that is covered .
> I think the interior difference is that on the ealier cars the vynal was grained later it was smooth.


Where is this vinyl?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

You can check what model you have by punching the chassis code into FAST.

I think that the seats are just faded. If you pull your rear bench out you'll see that the bits which don't see the sun are darker and more blue than the bits which see daylight.

Interior changes are pretty small afaik. The surround for the centre console has a different finish.

Headlights has been covered a few times - bulb type and the silver Bezel are different.

The doors gained side impact protection which is the weight difference.

Late models have the longer crack collar.

there are three models I believe of the standard car. To my mind the crack collar is the only really useful addition.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Cris said:


> You can check what model you have by punching the chassis code into FAST.
> 
> I think that the seats are just faded. If you pull your rear bench out you'll see that the bits which don't see the sun are darker and more blue than the bits which see daylight.
> 
> ...


Perfect response - thanks! Next one is --- where can I get FAST from?


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cris said:


> You can check what model you have by punching the chassis code into FAST.
> 
> I think that the seats are just faded. If you pull your rear bench out you'll see that the bits which don't see the sun are darker and more blue than the bits which see daylight.
> 
> ...



this the only interior difference? the center console plastic? any of the dash/door cards or seat differences?

the crank collar business, from what ive found out the crank is a different part number to earlier r32s, the late r32s had the same crank as the r33 afaik. or should i say the r33 had the same crank as the late r32. :thumbsup: 

i believe early r32 were 1430, later ones 1480 and the vpsec 1500 (i guess due to 17' wheels+brembos?)


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

jimmy1234 said:


> this the only interior difference? the center console plastic? any of the dash/door cards or seat differences?
> 
> the crank collar business, from what ive found out the crank is a different part number to earlier r32s, the late r32s had the same crank as the r33 afaik. or should i say the r33 had the same crank as the late r32. :thumbsup:
> 
> i believe early r32 were 1430, later ones 1480 and the vpsec 1500 (i guess due to 17' wheels+brembos?)


Some people have had theirs weighed (stock R32, i-e non v-spec and non modified) and have said they were around the mid to high 1500s with a 1/4 tank of fuel.

either way these things are mad heavy. They don't look heavy!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

but as you say those are wet weights, most spec lists/sheets state dry weights, which is where my numbers have come from


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

jimmy1234 said:


> but as you say those are wet weights, most spec lists/sheets state dry weights, which is where my numbers have come from


Well my old BMW E39 528i auto with all the trimmings was around 1540kg wet weight. So there's a chance my R32's heavier than that?!

Just found out my car was built PRE august 1991 (according to the VIN) so hopefully I've got the 1430kg one.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mines an early one, but seeing how they fold up in a side impact, I would prefer a later model with a bit of side protection!


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Mines an early one, but seeing how they fold up in a side impact, I would prefer a later model with a bit of side protection!


Video?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

dragyth said:


> Some people have had theirs weighed (stock R32, i-e non v-spec and non modified) and have said they were around the mid to high 1500s with a 1/4 tank of fuel.
> 
> either way these things are mad heavy. They don't look heavy!


My very early car which weighs more than stock was sub 1500kg without fuel. Cannot remember how much but it is in my thread.

Interior changes bit is the surround for the radio, *** lighter area. I've remembered another change which is the clocks - Speedo and I think rev counter are aligned differently.

You can get FAST off the internet torrent sites. I cannot comment on the legality but it's out there.


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

Cris said:


> My very early car which weighs more than stock was sub 1500kg without fuel. Cannot remember how much but it is in my thread.
> 
> Interior changes bit is the surround for the radio, *** lighter area. I've remembered another change which is the clocks - Speedo and I think rev counter are aligned differently.
> 
> You can get FAST off the internet torrent sites. I cannot comment on the legality but it's out there.


Yeah I know all about how to acquire, let's say, chocolate. But i've been to every candy store and they don't sell the particular chocolate that seems to work for my skyline.

I dunno I downloaded some shiz but it doesn't work. D'oh. Maybe the torrent has been jacked down.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> 32 seats can fade quite dramatically - try removing the rear seat back you will see the original colour on the bit that is covered .
> I think the interior difference is that on the ealier cars the vynal was grained later it was smooth.


i've got 2, and its the other way round, my H 91 plate car, the centre console surround (the bit thats round the stereo and A/C control) is smooth and black, on my 92 K plate car its grey grained effect same as the dash

something else thats different on mine, on my 91 plate car, there is no beep when I leave keys in ignition with the door open, on my 92 car it beeps


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

RIGHT I finally found out what's earlier and what is later...

*Smooth centre console surround* Earlier car
*Grainy centre console surround* Later car
*Blue seats (check rear seat)* Earlier car
*Grey seats* Later car

Now quite when these were switched over, I don't know, as I took a 1994 (end of line) non-V-spec car as example for this. But this should help. Anyway a car with a grainy centre console surround and grey seats should be the heavier one with the engine mods as described earlier on and the stronger doors.


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

I knew I was correct about seats being different colour. 
I got Something right for a change


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

I think that change over may have been late 91 to early 92 maybe? Think thats when the phase 2 r32 started? hence the 2** chassis number.
Crank update and other bits (?) started on the phase 3's, so they started 3** chassis number wise.


----------



## Robbo Fandango (Apr 5, 2012)

This is a very interesting thread, especially after buying an R32 myself


----------

